# New GSD puppy, hubby meant well...



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

But didn't do as much research as I had wanted. I will post pictures soon, just getting used to having a new "baby" around. My well intentioned husband's friend referred him locally to someone that had GSD puppies, and he got one for me for my birthday. She is a good girl, VERY smart and VERY stubborn lol. Last time I was up at 3am in the morning, was 8-9 years ago when my son was just a little baby himself! Whew, good thing for coffee! Was hoping to take the lead on this, but once I seen her I couldn't refuse her.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, it will be like having another baby around the house! I hope your husband will share those 3am outside bathroom walks.

Many years ago my husband's brother brought over a well meaning birthday gift for him - a Siamese manx cat. We had an outdoor manx orange tabby, I guess his brother thought we needed another cat. We had a lovely night out planned, but ended up having to stay home and bathe the poor little kitten, it was covered in fleas and miserable. Hope your birthday was better!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> Yes, it will be like having another baby around the house! I hope your husband will share those 3am outside bathroom walks.
> 
> Many years ago my husband's brother brought over a well meaning birthday gift for him - a Siamese manx cat. We had an outdoor manx orange tabby, I guess his brother thought we needed another cat. We had a lovely night out planned, but ended up having to stay home and bathe the poor little kitten, it was covered in fleas and miserable. Hope your birthday was better!


Yes thankfully...I really wanted an opportunity to have time to do research and all that, but he is not the type to do these sort of things, so I know he put a lot of thought into it. She did come with AKC registration and has been to the vet (everything sound), but I am still doing some research on her pedigree. She is definitely smart (learned sit, lay down, kisses, and KINDA nice kitty lol), and she's been a good little motivator to get out there and move around! Going to get her into some puppy training here in the next couple of weeks, which I'm sure will be a great benefit. Just been working on socializing, and since the owners of my company were former GSD owners, they love it when I bring her in. Still can't wait for a long night of sleep though LOL


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, they can be a bit of a handful almost like having a baby around. But they are such a joy to have. If you ever have questions you came to the right place. Read up on the breed. They are a great breed of dog to have, very loyal.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

wolfie13 said:


> Yes, they can be a bit of a handful almost like having a baby around. But they are such a joy to have. If you ever have questions you came to the right place. Read up on the breed. They are a great breed of dog to have, very loyal.


Thank you Wolfie and I have been for quite a while...The loyalty part I already know. She has her own bed, but every morning I wake up and she's managed to wiggle her way between my husband and I so she can lick our faces good morning LOL. She's quite goofy and determined, which I can appreciate  And BTW I laughed so hard when I read about people referring to GSD puppies as "land sharks". I've never heard a more fitting description


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Um pictures please!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My husband did that to me 7 yrs ago on Christmas. I was not happy! The breeder he chose was a co-workers niece and did no health testing nor had any paperwork on the dogs she bred. I couldn't refuse the 'gift' after he put so much effort into hiding the surprise from the family. But he knows now, choosing the right breeder is extremely important. Responsible breeders seldom, if ever allow one of their pups to be a surprise gift(First of many red flags in my case)
I hope your pup turns out to be a great companion!


----------

